# Anyone Plowing with a Jeep wrangler unlimted/ Rubicon Unlimited?



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

The new 2014 Rubicon Unlimited X model has really caught my eye. Was wondering how the unlimited models plow? I assume as good and the standard wrangler? better or worse?


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

I have not plowed with a standard wrangler, but the Unlimited wranger plows great. I had a 7 1/2 ft. Boss Sportduty on it. It worked better on the Jeep then it did on the F150 I first had it on. It got into fairly tight areas. I had an 81 Bronco with a 7 1/2 ft plow, and the Jeep performed better then the Bronco.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, I was curious


----------



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

I plowed with an 07 Unlimited Sahara. It worked great, but I think the traditional Wranglers plow better.


----------

